# Uber surging on rider app but not paying drivers surge.



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it’s $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver’s app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.

This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see. 

Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to **** the drivers again ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


It's not a glitch. The rider app tells the customer that fares are a lot higher than usual due to high demand.

Yours is the umpteenth example of how Upfront Pricing is an absolute ripoff.

DO NOT accept any rides while that ripoff is going on.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


You musta didn't get your Uber beginners gift basket.

Anyway here you go, oh and make sure to breath. Breathing is important


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


My app has been paying me extremely low rates too. Must be a glitch.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


Seen this in the past just to rip off people. 
They don't come out and tell you this is one way to make extra money while you think it's a glitch.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber isn't required to give the driver any part of the surge. I've seen several rides in my history where the Rider was charged 3x the normal min fare rate ($7 x 3= $21) but I saw none of it. I made my typical $3 min fare on those rides and thought nothing of it because there was no surge on the map.

Uber's been doing this off and on for years. They are an exploitive company being supported by our local governments. Ever since Uber ended their 80/20 partnership with their drivers stuff like this has gradually become the norm. And the other aspect of this is your riders will think you are making big time money too. On that example I explained in the above paragraph they probably thought I made $21 on a little 2 mile ride. So naturally they won't tip because who would tip someone making 20 bucks for 2 mile runs? 


indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Its not a glitch!

They know your trends of accounts. Only to take away any surge from your routine. Another example of manipulation to work more hours for them. Hope it helps.

I heard here from another fellow ant one time....

Keep the algo, fat, drunk, and stupid works best! 👌👍💪


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Uber isn't required to give the driver any part of the surge. I've seen several rides in my history where the Rider was charged 3x the normal min fare rate ($7 x 3= $21) but I saw none of it. I made my typical $3 min fare on those rides and thought nothing of it because there was no surge on the map.
> 
> Uber's been doing this off and on for years. They are an exploitive company being supported by our local governments. Ever since Uber ended their 80/20 partnership with their drivers stuff like this has gradually become the norm. And the other aspect of this is your riders will think you are making big time money too. On that example I explained in the above paragraph they probably thought I made $21 on a little 2 mile ride. So naturally they won't tip because who would tip someone making 20 bucks for 2 mile runs?


I understand. While Uber doesn't have to share the surge. I don't have to do the trip either. Just called the rider at the Marriot and told them Uber was screwing them and to cancel the ride quickly so they didn't get charged and wait 10 minutes and it would be back at normal fare and to be sure to complain to Uber that they were taking advantage of riders and drivers during the COVID crisis. **** Uber !!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There might be something new going on as well. This week I have noticed in the rdu market that surge never seems to exceed $2 and there will be light dustings of $1 or $1.25 if there's any surge at all. Way less and lower than previous. I'm thinking they've changed the algorithm to screw us even more.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


It's been happening since 2017.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The last two weeks or so there's been a lag on the surge. The rider app will be showing 2 - 3 × reg price and nothing on the driver's app. Then as The price comes down on the rider app, it starts showing on the drivers app. 


Just a little while ago, here, it was $1.50 on the app and pax price was almost 3x. 

Driver app went up to $4 and pax app price dropped to under 2x 

Driver app went up again. To $6.50 and the pax app dropped to regular price. 

Its been at least two weeks like this, a several minute lag.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> I understand. While Uber doesn't have to share the surge. I don't have to do the trip either. Just called the rider at the Marriot and told them Uber was screwing them and to cancel the ride quickly so they didn't get charged and wait 10 minutes and it would be back at normal fare and to be sure to complain to Uber that they were taking advantage of riders and drivers during the COVID crisis. @@@@ Uber !!!


Uber sends you Trip Requests that you decide whether to Accept them or Decline them. Uber is not an ethical company. Don't pity your Passengers if they don't like the prices Uber is quoting them they can easily call a Taxi-Cab. And that Taxi-Cab driver's price will still be equal to if not greater than what Uber is quoting them.

The difference is that Taxi-Cab is actually making a profit because their rates are fixed to make a profit. The Uber Driver, on the other hand, is taking it up the ass because Uber is gobbling up most of the profits. Calling around and warning cheap skates that Uber is raising their dirt cheap 1950's cab prices up to 2020 cab prices (i.e. it's surging) does you no good and will drive you to the insanity ward.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh I don’t pity the riders getting charged the surge. I just don’t want Uber to make 3x or 4x the fare and me as the driver get none of it. So if able to get the rider to cancel and wait it out then Uber doesn’t get paid on it either. If I am getting paid $6 or $7 flat rate on it with an opportunity to get surge adjusted higher if a longer trip then I am all for it. I love surge! Just don’t love it when I’m not getting any of it!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


 How else are they gonna get richer?? Screw the driver's BINGO!! No glitch Uber knows exactly what they are doing. I have done the updates and have several issues later. I live in AZ but Uber sent me a trip in Chicago, WTF? I tried to cancel but they gave me -1 cancellations. A-S-S-H-O-L-E-S.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> How else are they gonna get richer?? Screw the driver's BINGO!! No glitch Uber knows exactly what they are doing. I have done the updates and have several issues later. I live in AZ but Uber sent me a trip in Chicago, WTF? I tried to cancel but they gave me -1 cancellations. A-S-S-H-O-L-E-S.


So true!


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There might be something new going on as well. This week I have noticed in the rdu market that surge never seems to exceed $2 and there will be light dustings of $1 or $1.25 if there's any surge at all. Way less and lower than previous. I'm thinking they've changed the algorithm to screw us even more.


little to no surges in denver also...about 2 weeks ago they went away


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> little to no surges in denver also...about 2 weeks ago they went away


And check out the passenger app, no surge for drivers but they are charging the pax. I'm seeing 2 to 4 bucks extra on short trips.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

F*ub*a*r* has been doing this for some time, especially since Charlotte Surge went nationwide. Now, if the surge factor is 1,2 or 1,3, it charges the customer a multiplier, but, the driver gets ZERO. When you see the blue zones on your map,. the rider is paying more but you still get base rates.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

This has been seen, said and mentioned numerous times, to counter it, APP OFF when SURGE IS OFF.


----------



## WillDrive (Sep 20, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> It's not a glitch. The rider app tells the customer that fares are a lot higher than usual due to high demand.
> 
> Yours is the umpteenth example of how Upfront Pricing is an absolute ripoff.
> 
> DO NOT accept any rides while that ripoff is going on.


Yep, I'm done too. Won't drive during surge hours knowing they are screwing us over. Let them use rookies with beater cars that don't know their being screwed over. All the best drivers log off during high demand hours. Same pay working slow hours now. 8 AM to 4 PM going forward. Nice change I guess. I recommend all drivers with this knowledge not drive busy hours to reward this change.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


You do have extra points, wtf you don't like?


----------



## WillDrive (Sep 20, 2020)

100 percent. Just log off. Do NOT DRIVE high demand hours. It is simple here for me. Home and resting while rookies get paid the same I did in low demand hours. Surge was to encourage drivers to drive when demand is high. If $2.00 gets someone excited, they aren't driving for a living, and they probably aren't good at it. Uber's customer service will go in the tank. They will get less rides. 
[Qpercent"cumonohito, post: 6522624, member: 140442"]
This has been seen, said and mentioned numerous times, to counter it, APP OFF when SURGE IS OFF.
[/QUOTE]



MikhailCA said:


> You do have extra points, wtf you don't like?


Is this reply to me? Who cares about points? For discounts anyone could get by just searching online. The points thing is even worse. Pretend you are "earning" something that costs them nothing. Make you feel that you benefit by earning less. Pay is the only thing that matters, unless they actually real benefits to drivers that work full time in the future. The points are worthless. They know its worthless, they just want you to accept less pay if you believe they are not.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

WillDrive said:


> Is this reply to me? Who cares about points?





MikhailCA said:


> [sarcasm]
> You do have extra points, wtf you don't like?
> [/sarcasm]


And not.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Uber sends you Trip Requests that you decide whether to Accept them or Decline them. Uber is not an ethical company. Don't pity your Passengers if they don't like the prices Uber is quoting them they can easily call a Taxi-Cab. And that Taxi-Cab driver's price will still be equal to if not greater than what Uber is quoting them.
> 
> The difference is that Taxi-Cab is actually making a profit because their rates are fixed to make a profit. The Uber Driver, on the other hand, is taking it up the ass because Uber is gobbling up most of the profits. Calling around and warning cheap skates that Uber is raising their dirt cheap 1950's cab prices up to 2020 cab prices (i.e. it's surging) does you no good and will drive you to the insanity ward.


In at least some markets short base rate trips in light traffic cost MORE than a taxi. With surge they cost a lot more than taxis.

Here in DC a short, base rate 1-mile/3 minute trip in light traffic costs $7.80, in a taxi it costs around $6.25-$6.50


----------



## WillDrive (Sep 20, 2020)

MikhailCA said:


> And not.


And not? I replied in full. Assuming you can't read? Or navigate. Very low intellect I assume. My response is easy to find and read.

Congrats, my first ignore here goes to comrade MikhaikCA insky. No idea what he/she was standing for.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

WillDrive said:


> And not? I replied in full.


No, I didn't reply to you.


WillDrive said:


> Assuming you can't read? Or navigate. Very low intellect I assume. My response is easy to find and read.
> 
> Congrats, my first ignore here goes to comrade MikhaikCA insky. No idea what he/she was standing for.


Whatever.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I had rides tonight. Rider app showed a surge, ping came with nothing. It paid 13.33 extra.









This one, comfort was had a $1.75 in the ping.










Last night and tonight every ride paid way more than the surge except one, it was a $9 surge 4 mile ride.

Promotion and other earnings are both surge pay.


















I mean, I don't trust uber anymore than you, but last weekend and this weekend there's been a glitch and I've gotten the surge even though it didn't show on the drivers app AND at least two that didn't show on the request.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> You do have extra points, wtf you don't like?


Lol oh yeah the valued useless Uber points.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm not trying to be an Uber defender, but the opposite also happens when you snag a nice sticky surge and then your next passenger pays regular fare.

But yes, Upfront Pricing and flat rate surges are designed to benefit Uber, not the drivers or passengers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I'm not trying to be an Uber defender, but the opposite also happens when you snag a nice sticky surge and then your next passenger pays regular fare.
> 
> But yes, Upfront Pricing and flat rate surges are designed to benefit Uber, not the drivers or passengers.


I understand what you are saying but this is their system. When they had multiplier surge it was a straighter, more honest system and I didn't have to worry about whether or how much I was being screwed.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


I had a pax that I took to a scheduled appointment at 5:45am When we arrived nobody was there. I had already ended the ride. We waited several minutes. The trip for him was about $42.00 I recieved about $27.00. est.He decided to just return to his hotel. I said just order up another ride and I would be sure to get the request seeing as he was sitting in my back seat. He made 2 separate requests and both times called up drivers that were 10 mins. Away. Not only that he said due to an apparent surge it was going to cost $135.00 to go back to the same location I picked him up at. I drove him to a coffee shop nearby on my own dime. There was no surge on the driver side of the app. That is some serious bullshit.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ziggywaz said:


> I had a pax that I took to a scheduled appointment at 5:45am When we arrived nobody was there. I had already ended the ride. We waited several minutes. The trip for him was about $42.00 I recieved about $27.00. est.He decided to just return to his hotel. I said just order up another ride and I would be sure to get the request seeing as he was sitting in my back seat. He made 2 separate requests and both times called up drivers that were 10 mins. Away. Not only that he said due to an apparent surge it was going to cost $135.00 to go back to the same location I picked him up at. I drove him to a coffee shop nearby on my own dime. There was no surge on the driver side of the app. That is some serious bullshit.


How much of a tip did he give you?


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> How much of a tip did he give you?


$10 cash thankfully, otherwise who knows if I would even got it.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah. This is uber's way of cutting rates. By randomly just taking away surge money from drivers. It's not a glitch. Next time you notice it happening immediately stop doing Uber rides and switch to another platform. Wait a full day and try it again.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


Guess Uber is fattening Jolly Up its stock for investors.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; That's how they rise billions by stealing every where they can not only in your market ..the point is they like to consumer the surge are for drivers and they stealing those surge it should be law suit to reimburse all money to drivers


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

UBER SHOULD PAY HEAVY FINES FOR UNETHICAL BUSINESS SCAM PRACTICE. WHERE THE HECK ARE STATE REGULATORS????

$18-$19 standard cost for this trip


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing this is Indianapolis market ? Uber is charging 4x from downtown JW Marriot to the Airport. It is a normal $20 Fare. This morning it's $78 plus and shows $1.50 on the driver's app and where the Marriot is located there is nothing.
> 
> This has been going on since yesterday and literally has been no surge greater than $2 showing in a little spot like the pic I posted for the driver. And yes Uber has been charging riders surge prices as I would check the riders app for the usual hot spots to see.
> 
> Is it a glitch as I think Uber did a update Tuesday. The entire city went red surge for about 15 minutes or so which seems to happen when Uber does a update or is Uber just trying to @@@@ the drivers again ?


Not a glitch. I noticed this soon after I began driving in California about a year ago.

Uber also add 1 penny to the final cost of every ride. Imagine how much they collect from billions of rides worldwide.

They steal from both drivers and riders.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Uber4lyfe said:


> UBER SHOULD PAY HEAVY FINES FOR UNETHICAL BUSINESS SCAM PRACTICE. WHERE THE HECK ARE STATE REGULATORS????
> 
> $18-$19 standard cost for this trip


Yes it is 100 % crime because they telling travelers the surge are for drivers to come in the area .. question is can you miss up with Uber they will pay small fine and keep doing ..


----------

